#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-08
<rass0> godmorgen
<altair2400> 'spørgsmål' er der nogle af jer der kan hjælpe mig med mit netværks problem,, jeg har skrevet en artikel inde på ubuntu forum og der er ikke kommet svar endnu ,, men ville høre om nogle af jer gider at hjælpe,, problemmet er stået på i lang tid nu
<altair2400> d
<altair2400> er der nogle af jer der ved hvordan man kommer tilbage til windows
<altair2400> jeg donere 50 kr til ham der hjælper
<altair2400> sover i eller hvad.. eller gider i ikke at hjælpe
<kristian-aalborg> hvad er linket til din tråd på forum?
<altair2400> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=12362
<lars_t_h> altair2400, support er ikke noget du har ret til, for du har ikke købt noget - så tag lige at opføre dig pænt - du installerer Windows ved at boote fra en windows installationsCD, og installere windows derfra
<altair2400> hvaa kan man også købe sig til support:D
<altair2400> jeg ville gerne tegne et
<kristian-aalborg> altair2400: har du en terminal åben?
<altair2400> ja
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at skriv følgende:
<kristian-aalborg> sudo rfkill unblock all
<altair2400> hvad skal jeg så gøre efter
<kristian-aalborg> der kom ikke hul igennem?
<altair2400> jeg får kun det her frem
<altair2400> mua@mua-HP-Pavilion-dv2-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo rfkill unblock all mua@mua-HP-Pavilion-dv2-Notebook-PC:~$
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> har du prøvet system>administration>hardware drivers?
<altair2400> tak for hjælpen,,, koden har virket:-D
<kristian-aalborg> ah!
<kristian-aalborg> det bliver så lige 200 kr :P
<kristian-aalborg> nej... det var da godt... håber du bliver glad for linux
<altair2400> hehehe:D men hvad var der endelig i vejen med netværket??
<kristian-aalborg> det ved jeg ikke... det ligner lidt på de ting jeg har fundet at din chip ikke er så godt understøttet
<altair2400> kristia-aalborg du er den bedste af alle de freaks der er inde herinde
<kristian-aalborg> det var ingenting
<altair2400> men du skal have tak for hjælpen, du kan bare sende regningen til ubuntu chefen
<kristian-aalborg> jep, han kan nok godt undvære
<MikeDK> aaahh endnu en med broadcom wifikort :-S
<altair2400> jeps:D
<MikeDK> godt nok pisse irriterende at det er  blevet så skidt understøttet på det sidste
<kristian-aalborg> jeg fik faktisk svaret ved at søge her: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php - jeg anbefaler at bookmarke siden, den er tit god
<MikeDK> har 2 maskiner med broadcom wifikort, den ene med bcm4312 og den anden med bcm3421 begge lige skidt understøttet, men de gamle versioner af driveren var langt bedre
<MikeDK> 3421/4312
<MikeDK> aah
<MikeDK> 4321
<altair2400> jeg ved bare at jeg skal bruge sudo rfkill unblock all, hvis wifi tripper fra nu af
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-09
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spøgsmål
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg får denne besked ved forsøg på opdatering af en 10.10 version
<Ubuntubruger8> Fejl http://security.ubuntu.com maverick-security Release.gpg   Der skete noget underligt under opløsning af 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname) Ignorerer http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main Translation-da Ignorerer http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/main Translation-en Ignorerer http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-security/multiverse Translation-da Ignor
<Ubuntubruger8> ejg har reinstaleret , og endda prøvet på en ande maskine. uden resultat.
<Ubuntubruger8> sikkerhedsopdateringerne er altså ikke tilgængelige. det hjælper ikke at sla diverse PPA'er fra mv.
<xchatlap> No address associated lyder som en dns opslagsfejl
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8, tjek din netforbindelse
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg sider da og kan skrive til jer?
<Ubuntubruger8> det er denne her jeg har problemer med:
<Ubuntubruger8> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/Release.gpg
<Ubuntubruger8> når jeg skriver den ind i FF får jeg dog ikke nogen fejlmelding, men der imod:
<Ubuntubruger8> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)  iEYEABECAAYFAkzTINYACgkQQJdur0N9BbU5CQCgjlkuh6ZeicfHQRiosPNbdz5p Dw8AnRJfCXD/lzZK5prqoLwjX3eiJZ/Y =VWpC -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<Ubuntubruger5> ?Spøgsmål
<Ubuntubruger5> der er noget galt med mine opdateringer, jeg kan ikke hente fra følgede adresse
<Ubuntubruger5> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick-security/Release.gpg
<Ubuntubruger5> men tilgår jeg den i FF får jeg ikke nogen fejlmelding
<Ubuntubruger5> blot dether som jeg formoder er som det skal være, om end jeg ingen anelse har om hvad det er:
<Ubuntubruger5> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE----- Version: GnuPG v1.4.10 (GNU/Linux)  iEYEABECAAYFAkzTINYACgkQQJdur0N9BbU5CQCgjlkuh6ZeicfHQRiosPNbdz5p Dw8AnRJfCXD/lzZK5prqoLwjX3eiJZ/Y =VWpC -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-10
<kristian-aalborg> ubuntu netbook = gnome?
<kristian-aalborg> ja seføli
<Ubuntubruger0> hello
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg er ikke sikker på om jeg skriver til andre end mig selv, men nu prøver jeg:
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har et problem med at få Danske Netbank til at virke på min computer, som køre med ubuntu. er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig?
<jarlen> Har du installeret Java?
<Ubuntubruger0> ja
<Ubuntubruger0> jeg har også ringet til danske bank, og fået at vide, at den hyggigeste fejl er, at der er forkert font-instilling i java
<jarlen> ok, det problem har jeg aldrig oplevet nogen være ude for
<Ubuntubruger0> og at jeg skulle installere "msttcorefont" via terminalen
<Ubuntubruger0> men jeg er ikke sikker på hvordan man installere noget via terminalen
<Ubuntubruger0> ellers foreslog den søde dame også at jeg kunne ressette java-instillingerne, men det ved jeg heller ikke hvordan man gør
<asger> ?spørgsmål Når jeg slutter et jack stik til min bærbare, kommer lyden automatisk ud af både høretelfoner og computerens indbyggede højtalere. Og jeg skal ind i lydindstillinger for at ændre det hver gang. Kan Linux ikke indstilles til at skifte selv?
<Ubuntubruger3> er der nogen som kan forklare mig hvordan jeg åbner billedefiler i ubuntu. alle filerne er lagret i windows og når jeg sætter min eksterne harddisk til min computer som nu fungere i linux, vil billedfilerne ikke åbne?
<Ubuntubruger3> er det måske et program jeg skal installere?
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-11
<Mads> ?spørgsmål: Jeg har en partion med linux på som ikke vil mounte og disk utility siger "File system is NOT clean." Hvordan reparere jeg den?
<pixiarvai> Mads, prøv  Partition´s check http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=99&Itemid=103#11
<Mads> pixiarvai: OK. prøver lige.
<Mads> pixiarvai: Nu virker det igen. Mange tak.
<pixiarvai> super
<Mads> Jeg skulle bare have taget gparted fra starten af. ;-)
<pixiarvai> hehe, det er tit et godt sted at starte hvis man har den slags problemer
<Mads> Tog bare lige fat i disk utility fordi den var tættest på. underligt at den ikke har en indbygget repair når den har alt det andet.
<lars_t_h> hej pixiarvai - God Morgen
<pixiarvai> hejsa
<lars_t_h> Mads, i Linux og ligende system er programmer et lille et der kun kan en ting og ikke en hel masse i et kæmpe-program - det gælder især for programmer i terminalen
<pixiarvai> ja det kan man godt sige at det er
<lars_t_h> Mads, det er en slags filosofi for hvordan man laver software
<Mads> :-) ja sikkert. Det er bare lige et trick at kende alle de små smart app's.
<lars_t_h> ja, der er masser - velkommen til en stor legeplads for computerglade folk :)
<Mads> JEg skal til at reinstallere min maskine min 10.04 er blevet syg. Efter et crash kan den ikke starte X op. jeg får bare sorte og hvide streger over hele skærmen.
<Mads> Jeg har et ATI grfik kort.
<lars_t_h> Mads, kan du fortælle hvad dr skete lige før den crashede?
<lars_t_h> *der
<lars_t_h> Mads, aha
<Mads> Jeg kan ikke huske det, men det var ikke noget specielt.
<lars_t_h> der er problemer med nogle  ATI kort
<Mads> Jeg har kunnet starte den op i en af de åldre vesioner fra Grub menuen.
<lars_t_h> er du i en terminal nu på maskinen
<Mads> en af de ældre versioner fra grub
<Mads> det samme skete en gang på min 9.10
<lars_t_h> Mads, du mener at du er startet op med en ældre ersion af Linux(=kernen i Ubuntu)?
<Mads> ja
<lars_t_h> *version
<lars_t_h> nå sådan
<lars_t_h> prøv lige at køre
<lars_t_h> lshw -C display | grep vga
<lars_t_h> kan være at den ikke er rigtig
<lars_t_h> så kommer der en linie, hvad står der i den
<Mads> Der kommer en linie som skifter og så ender den tilbage i prompten
<Mads> men ikke noget output som jeg kan kopie/paste
<lars_t_h> Hmm, ok hos mig æder den lidt for meget
<lars_t_h> Den skriver http://www.pandaboard.org/content/resources/references
<lars_t_h> prøv så i stedet
<lars_t_h> lspci | grep vga
<Mads> der kommer heller ikke noget output.
<lars_t_h> Mads, det skal i stedet være
<lars_t_h> lspci | grep VGA
<lars_t_h> for ellers fanger den det ikke
<Mads> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<lars_t_h> en ATI X1300 - sådan en har jeg haft i min gamle laptop
<Mads> og den anden siger:
<Mads> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV515 [Radeon X1300]
<Mads> sudo lshw -C display | grep VGA
<Mads>        description: VGA compatible controller
<Mads> sorry.
<lars_t_h> hvilken driver kører du med - open source eller properitær
<Mads> de skulle også stort VGA.
<lars_t_h> nå ok
<lars_t_h> hehe
<Mads> Det var et kort jeg fik af en kammerat sidste jeg skulle bygge pc.
<lars_t_h> Du bruger properitær vriver hvis du har noget installet fra System > Administration > Yderligere Drivere
<Mads> jeg har ikke foretaget mig noget. bare ladet ubuntu selv klare det.
<lars_t_h> 'driver
<Mads> der er ingen proprietære drivere
<lars_t_h> Mads, så kører du open source - hvilket er godt - for den virker bedst
<Mads> hvad er det som sker. driveren bliver smadret hvis den ikke lukker ordentligt ned?
<lars_t_h> det der er skidt er at ATI har droppet at udvikle videre til gammel hardware og at Ubuntu 10.10 kører en ny x server der hedder X.org 1.9, og ATI har ikke lavet noget der passer til den
<lars_t_h> altså af hvad jeg lige ved
<lars_t_h> Mads, den virker bare ikke ordentligt
<Mads> Det hvade jeg luret. ;-)
<Mads> Skal jeg havde et nvidia kort næste gang?
<lars_t_h> På nogle latops er grafikkort et indstikskort der er lagt ned, og så kan man købe et nyt og moderne
<Mads> Det er heldigvis ikke enlaptop men en hjemmebygge pc.
<lars_t_h> Mads, lige for øjeblikket er de de bedste, eller er Intels inbyggede meget ode, men de er ikke så gode til spil og den slags
<lars_t_h> *meget gode
<Mads> Der er jo ikke de vilde spil til linux alligevel, så skidt med det.
<lars_t_h> Mads, så ofrer de  små 300 kr et nvidea i den lave ende koster - jeg valgte i sin tid at købe et nvidia kort med passiv køleplade kan godt anbefales hvis ikke kan lide støj
<lars_t_h> Mads, siden den gang har ubuntu bare virket rigtig godt
<Mads> støj er træls.
<Mads> man kan få et "ASUS EN8400GS SILENT P 512M" i shg for 243.-
<lars_t_h> Mads, køber du et - så skal du op i Yderligere driver og aktivere dens properitære driver (hvis det er nyt)
<lars_t_h> Mads, der er en hardware kompatibilitetsliste på help.ubuntu.com
<Mads> tjkker det lige
<lars_t_h> Mads, grafikkort - kig her: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<lars_t_h> den lå så på wikien ...
<Mads> kunne heller ikke lige finde den ;-)
<lars_t_h> Mads, du kan se at for Geforce 8800 GT står der out-of-the-box  det er et meget godt tegn
<lars_t_h> compiz enabled betyder at 3D accelation er aktiveret allerede ved boot
<Mads> Det er så en GS i stedet for. virker den kun på 9.04
<lars_t_h> Mads, det er den Ubuntu version det blev testet på
<lars_t_h> Du kan lige kigge påudgivelsesnoterne (release notes):
<Mads> Du mener at den vil virker på 10.10 når den også virker på 9.04?
<lars_t_h> Maverick (10.10): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes#Graphics%20and%20Display
<lars_t_h> Lucid:
<lars_t_h> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Window%20corruption%20with%20older%20ATI%20graphics%20cards
<lars_t_h> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Incompatibility%20with%20nVidia%20upstream%20driver%20installer
<lars_t_h> Mads, kig i release notes for de ubuntu version du vil bruge
<Mads> jeg regnede med at tage 10.10 som er den sidste nye.
<lars_t_h> Feks. kan du se at der er problemer med DisplayPort
<lars_t_h> (10.10)
<Mads> der er vist små problemer med alt.
<lars_t_h> Mads, den her linie er vigtig:
<lars_t_h> The new Xorg 1.9 available in Maverick is not compatible with nVidia based chipsets that use the (nvidia-96) and (nvidia-173) drivers. (626974)
<lars_t_h> de 2 drivers er properitære drivers
<lars_t_h> Mads, det er kombinationen af alt de hardware der findes ude i verden - den er enorm
<Mads> Ja.
<lars_t_h> jeg er mere imponeret over at der rent faktisk kun er så få fejl
<Mads> du har ret. men det er lidt svært at navigere i.
<lars_t_h> den med xorg 1.9 og de drivereville ikke være der hvis nvidia ville lette r**en
<Mads> det ser ud som om at de kort man kan få til under 500.- enten er ATI eller nvidia 8400 GS
<lars_t_h> ja, ok
<lars_t_h> Mads, Fejlen fra før: tallene i parantes er et fejlkodenummer på launchpad.net:
<lars_t_h> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/626974
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 626974 in ubuntu-release-notes "ABI change in xorg 1.9 breaks legacy nvidia-96 drivers in Maverick" [Undecided,In progress]
<lars_t_h> Mads, vi haren lille bot der lytter med :)
<lars_t_h> *har en
<Mads> flink bot ;-)
<Lauer> hejsa, er det korrekt at der ikke mødes i osaa (århus) i dag?
<Mads> de der (nvidia-96) and (nvidia-173) drivers. er chipset som starter med 96- eller 173- ??
<lars_t_h> Mads, prøv lige at kigge i #1 i det indlæg der står en del grafikkort nævnt (vel dem der _ikke_ virker)
<lars_t_h> Lauer, helt rigtig
<lars_t_h> de er i Storcenter Nord nu
<Lauer> okay :/
<Mads> mødes i århus  dag?
<lars_t_h> Mads, ja der er det der kaldes for Ubuntu Live! i anledning af Ubuntu 10.10
<kristian-aalborg> i dag?
<Lauer> håbede at nogen evt havde et apc konsol kabel jeg kunne låne kort
<Mads> ligesom den i holdt i Bruun galleri for et år siden?
<lars_t_h> det er et arrangement hvor communityet yddeler skiver til til folket, og bagefter hygger vi os
<lars_t_h> ude i osaa (Open Hack Århus)
<kristian-aalborg> ok
<kristian-aalborg> gotta go
<Mads> hacker spacet?
<cromag> Lauer: sikker på apc kræver specielt kabel ?
<lars_t_h> Mads, rigtig
<cromag> jeg tror det jer har sat i min apc dimmer på job er almindelige serielt kabel
<lars_t_h> Mads && Lauer jeg blander 2 ting sammen - arrangementet er først den 20.
<lars_t_h> en lørdag
<Mads> november?
<lars_t_h> ja om 9 dage
<lars_t_h> masser af tid
<lars_t_h> :)
<Mads> ok. jeg tror da godt jeg kunne finde på at møde op. skl man melde sig til?
<lars_t_h> de er ikke nødvendigt
<Lauer> lars_t_h, jup, det vidste jeg godt (at det var om 9 dage :)
<Lauer> cromag, lidt speciel er det
<Lauer> det er et rj12 til db9
<lars_t_h> kig på vores forum, og på osaa.dk
<cromag> ok, det er underligt. Det bruger jeg ikke til den jeg har.
<Lauer> cromag, det er en apc switched pdu jeg gerne vil have konsol til
<Mads> kikker lige.
<lars_t_h> Lauer, de kan vel laves hvis du har en tang til at at sætte kabler på en RJ12
<Mads> jeg tror nu at jeg godt kunne finde på at vente med at proppe nyt grafik kort i til den går i ged næste gang.
<cromag> ok
<lars_t_h> Jeg har kun et tang til ethernet kabler
<Lauer> lars_t_h, jup, det kan det da - hvis man har en db9 stik
<Lauer> lars_t_h, den virker også til rj12
<Lauer> det gør min i hvert fald
<lars_t_h> Mads, det besster du naturligvis selv
<lars_t_h> Lauer, det kan du købe i elektronik lavpris i århus
<lars_t_h> den ligger ved starten af silkeborgvej
<lars_t_h> tæt på bymidten
<Lauer> okay, var faktisk forbi elfa i går og hente noget andet
<lars_t_h> Lauer, elfa giver rabat til studerende
<Mads>  lars_t_h: Vesterbrogade faktisk
<lars_t_h> Mads, rigtigt - men silkeborgvej følger lige efter krydset
<Mads> ;-)
<lars_t_h> så det var tæt på
<Mads> Jeg boede i saltholsmgade i mange år.
<Mads> en af de små brolagte veje lige ved parken.
<cromag> havde de lagt broer på din vej ?
<cromag> må sku være underligt..
<lars_t_h> Mads, ok - jeg er ikke bekendt med Århus , har kun boet der fra aug 2007 - starten af okt 2010
<Mads> Det er også bare detaljer.
<lars_t_h> så jeg kender kun de lidt størreveje og de få stder hvor der sker noget interessant
<lars_t_h> ja
<Mads>  cromag: de må komme af "Stenbro"
<Mads> det må..
<Lauer> lars_t_h, ahh, det glemte jeg faktisk helt - men købte også kun for 76 kr
<cromag> det kan tænkes
<lars_t_h> nå,nu er der vist snak i den her ;)
<Lauer> hmm, db9 stik, kan man ikke få sådan en hvor man kan bestemme kabelføringen
<lars_t_h> Lauer, jeg er glad for dem hvor ben er hule på montage siden - de er meget nemme at lodde på - derefter kan man montere et hus til den
<lars_t_h> Lauer, der er også dem hvor man bare sætter kablet i og og klemmer en plastic-ting henover og så er det stik lavet
<Lauer> lars_t_h, rj12 stik er ikke problemet
<Lauer> det er mere db9 tingen
<Mads> Nå, nu slagter jeg den og ser hvordan det går...
<lars_t_h> Lauer, ok
<Mads> Hvor stor en swap partition skal jeg lave?
<Mads> 3-4 GB?
<lars_t_h> Mads, hvor meger RAM har du?
<lars_t_h> *meget
<Mads> 1 GB
<lars_t_h> så er lidt over 2 GB ok
<Mads> fint
<lars_t_h> hvis du vil have plads til dvale også
<Mads> skal swap være primary eller logisk partion
<Mads> skidt med dvale.
<lars_t_h> ligemeget
<lars_t_h> det kan de godt hitte ud af
<lars_t_h> *den
<lars_t_h> altså kernen
<lars_t_h> og det er endda fuldautomatisk
<Mads> er der nogen grund til ikke at encrypte home folder? ud over at det kan væer lidt besværligt at redde data ud næste gang mit grafik kort nosser det op ;-) det er da meget rart at nogen som stjæler min maskine ikke kan læse dataen?
<Lauer> det var ikke meget ram
<Lauer> tja, men det ødelægger også performance
<Lauer> har ikke sendt nogen benchmark på det
<Mads> Er der nogen grund til at have mere ram. jeg ha aldrig set at den bruger swap partiotinoen.
<Lauer> det kommer an på hvad man bruger maskinen til
<Lauer> hvis det er en lille server nej - hvis det er en desktop maskine, så ja
<Lauer> jeg er glad for 4GB ram i min maskine :)
<Mads> jeg har da også overvejet at putte mere i, men jeg har kun set den bruge swap et pat gange. så er der vel ikke nogen grund til det?
<Lauer> måske ikke, men når den først begynder med swap, så går det langsomt
<Lauer> med mindre at du har ssd disk i :)
<Mads> Ja, så er det sygt at vente på.
<mads> Jeg har lige reinstalleret min maskine med 10.10 og den er gået i ned 2 gange på en time. kan jeg finde ud af hvad det er som er galt. (det er nok mit ati kort)
<Mads> Hey, er der en som lige kan hjælpe mig her. jeg tror at maverick har brændt mit grafik kort af?
<Lauer> brændt af?
<Lauer> prøv med en live cd af 10.04?
<Mads> den siger beeeep, beep beep beep.... ;-)
<Lauer> eller 10.10
<Mads> bios'en altså.
<Lauer> grafikkortet!??
<Lauer> ahh okay
<Lauer> så er det med at slå op i manualen
<Lauer> men lyder godt nok lidt vildt
<Mads> den gik ned for mig 2 gange på en times tid.
<Mads> billedet forsvandt og men den fortsatte med at spille musik. 3 gang kom den ikke op igen.
<Lauer> bugger - men det er nok mere end hardware ting så, end ubuntu
<Mads> den har sådan set virket fint i et par år indtil jeg lagde 10.10 på. og så gik det galt 3 gang på en time, så mon ikke at det er ubuntu som har feset det af.
<Lauer> var den supporteret af ubuntu?
<Mads> der var da billede på. så det var det vel i en udstrækning. det er godtnok et ATI kom som sidder i.
<Lauer> nej, det behøver den ikke
<Lauer> det kan f.eks. være at der er nogle problemer med hastighed, køling eller noget helt andet
<Lauer> bare fordi der er billed på, betyder det ikke at den er supporteret, men at det godt kan være under eget ansvar
<Mads> Jeg prøver at finde ud af hvad beep error koden betyder der står ikke noget i manualen til bundkortet.
<Mads> jeg tror at jeg kører ud og køber et nyt grafikkort. men tak for hjælpen alligevel.
<mads> nyt grafik kort, og så virker det igen.
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<Lauer> fik alle mine ting ved elektronik-lavpris - bare lidt sjovt med deres økonomiansvarlig - http://elektronik-lavpris.dk/company_info.php
<kristian-aalborg> http://www.thepixelexperience.co.uk/resources/small-ubuntu-install.php
<kristian-aalborg> Lauer: det er også hende, der står for min økonomi ;)
<Lauer> hunden?
<kristian-aalborg> ja :)
<kristian-aalborg> overvejer at lave denne minimale install og så enlightenment oveni
<kristian-aalborg> på Eee'n, altså... men ingen af dem jeg har diskuteret den maskine med er her tilsyneladende ;)
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, psychocats.org kig på den
<MikeDK> sry forkert link http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<MikeDK> faktisk en ganske udemærket guide
<kristian-aalborg> After this minimal install (using Ubuntu 10.04 as an example for these screenshots), the total installation size is a little under 1 GB.
<kristian-aalborg> whoa
<kristian-aalborg> jeg skal ikke have gnome på
<kristian-aalborg> men alligevel... 1 gb for det allermest nødvendige... det er meget
<MikeDK> måske du burde købe et større flashkort end det 2gb kort du har
<kristian-aalborg> det har jeg gjort ;)
<kristian-aalborg> nu har jeg 6 gb i alt
<kristian-aalborg> gad vide, om jeg kan køre g-apps fra enlightenment
<kristian-aalborg> gparted osv... burde vel ikke være noget problem
<Dr_proX> kristian-aalborg: plejer ikke at været et problem..
<Dr_proX> kristian-aalborg: Vil du køre E16 eller E17?
<kristian-aalborg> e17
<kristian-aalborg> eller, det har jeg installeret nu... er der en god grund til at vælge e16?
<soren> Er e17 ude?!?
<kristian-aalborg> mja, det ligner det da :)
<Dr_proX> kristian-aalborg: Well, tjoh.. er mere til E16, syntes der er for meget vingummi i 17.. hehe
<Dr_proX> soren: og ja.. den er ude
<kristian-aalborg> man kan jo modificere den ganske meget
<kristian-aalborg> der er vist enda et Win 95-tema :D
<soren> Dr_proX: Christ. Så er Duke Nukem Forever vel også ude.
<AJenbo> Hej er der nogen der ved hvor dan man kan se om der er noget der har fanget ens mus?
<AJenbo> Man kan ikke klikke på noget på min fras computer og når man køre GKSU får man en advarsel om at der er noget der har fanget musen.
<AJenbo> (altså optager dens bevægelser)
<cromag> lyder specielt.
<cromag> har du nogle applikationer åbne ?
<AJenbo> cromag, kunne godt se ud til at det kommer når man åbner thunderbird men jeg er ikke sikker
<cromag> men hvis thunderbird er lukket, sker det så ikke ?
<AJenbo> Det er ikke et fysik problem for det virker heller ikke n jeg tilgår maskinen via vnc
<cromag> [111110.205244] < cromag> men hvis thunderbird er lukket, sker det så ikke ?
<AJenbo> rolig rolig skal lige have ringet min mor op :)
<AJenbo> det virker stadig ikke selv om man lukker thunderbird
<cromag> men hvad med før man åbner thunderbird ?
<AJenbo> arbejder stadig på det, men skal lige have hjulpet dem til at genstarte og logge ind igen
<cromag> ok
<AJenbo> cromag, har du nogen ider hvis det kun sker med thunderbird?
<cromag> ikke ud over det kan være defekt.
<AJenbo> cromag, min mor spiller kabale og åbner fotos for at test
<cromag> det kan være en meget lille enkeltstående ting
<AJenbo> ser ud til at virke
<AJenbo> cromag, ja
<AJenbo> det er både når man starter thunderbird og firefox
<cromag> så nu er problemet der igen ?
<AJenbo> ja
<cromag> ja, det ved jeg godt nok ikke lige
<AJenbo> prøver at fjerne thunderbird firefox og xulrunner
<kristian-aalborg> AJenbo: jeg havde noget lignende på et tidspunkt, som var en bug
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, var der workaround, har du en fejl raport på den?
<kristian-aalborg> det er lang tid siden
<kristian-aalborg> mener nok, at jeg googlede den eksakte fejlmelding og så kom der noget brugbart
<kristian-aalborg> men jeg nåede da at blive ret nervøs, husker jeg ;)
<AJenbo> kristian-aalborg, det har devære ikke båret frugt
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan desværre ikke huske det :(
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, X serveren har kontrollen over mus og tastatur og det er normalt
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, jeg har pt problemer med at starte chromium på grund af libmoon, som er Moonlight(=OSS Silverligt)
<lars_t_h> AJenbo, prøv at starte de programmer op fra terminal og kig efter fejl
<lars_t_h> startes sådan
<lars_t_h> program 1>$HOME/fejl-iprogram.txt 2>&1 &
<lars_t_h> erstat program med dets filnavn . men det vidste du sikkert godt
<Lauer> lars_t_h, fandt det hele ved elektronik lavpris, og kan hente det i morgen
<Lauer> tak for rådet
<lars_t_h> Lauer, ok - og det var så lidt
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-12
<gaffa> Goddag allesammen! Er der nogen der kan hjælpe mig med at finde et synonym for selvkørende?
<gaffa> Ikke en selvkørende bil, men nærmere selvreplikerende eller selvvedligeholdt.
<Lauer> ordbogen.com måske?
<gaffa> Den ved det ikke. Jeg vil egentlig også hellere have en samtale med mennesker der bruger sproget end med en ordbog. På den måde hænger det også bedre fast i hukommelsen for mig.
<gaffa> Arh nu lyder jeg negativ, det var ikke meningen. Tak for forslaget!
<jarlen> gaffa: autonom=
<jarlen> ?
<gaffa> Tak for forslaget. Jeg har foreløbig slået mig tilfreds med ordet vedvarende. Det jeg skriver handler om William Lynch og hans metoder til at skabe en vedvarende produktion af slaver. Hvis du forstår hvad jeg mener med den sætning, så er jeg lidt mere tilfreds med ordet.
<gaffa> Der kom lige en roommate i vejen for IRC kommunikationen ;)
<jarlen> nååh
<jarlen> Så synes jeg også selvreplikerende er et fjollet ord at bruge :P
 * cgtdk slaps jarlen with Jebus
<gaffa> Ja, det var et ret desperat forsøg på at finde et synonym.
<cgtdk> sewnewnewm
<gaffa> Jeg skulle selvfølgelig bare have forklare mig fra starten.
<jarlen> Jeg tænkte autonom, det er et ord du normalt vil bruge mht roboter, men det er nok ikke optimalt i sammenhængen :-)
<gaffa> Ja, det er nærmere et antonym i den sammenhæng, men igen min fejl for ikke at forklare mig bedre.
<kristian-aalborg> hej linuister
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har lavet en klassisk fejl i min ubuntu-installation
 * cgtdk spiser kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> øv :P
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har lavet rod i det med user og su
<kristian-aalborg> det er lidt svært at beskrive... men f.eks kan terminalen ikke gætte kommandoer færdig når jeg er root
<kristian-aalborg> jeg lavede det samme kiks sidste gang, og jeg blev henvist til en glimrende tutorial
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-13
<kristian-aalborg> hej hje
<kristian-aalborg> hej hej ;)
<kristian-aalborg> var der slet ingen enlightenment-brugere her?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg installerede e17 fra enlightenment.org, da jeg missede den i repos
<kristian-aalborg> og den crasher for et godt ord.. så spørgsmålet er, om jeg tør tage den fra repos eller jeg skal finde noget andet?
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg tror at du er en _lille_ minioritet
<kristian-aalborg> det er jeg vant til ;)
<kristian-aalborg> men det er den perfekte wm til en brugervenlig opsætning af en lillebitte skærm, synes jeg
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål er der nogen som har freenx kørende på en server?
<jarlen> Du får mere reel hjælp hvis du stiller et spørgsmål om de problemer du nu måtte have
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål... ok, jeg har en virtuel server, installeret ubuntu desktop og freenx, men jeg kan ikke connecte... ssh kører
<Ubuntubruger7> nx klienten siger authentication failed
<Ubuntubruger7> selvom brugeren findes og kan logge på med ssh
<Ubuntubruger7> jeg har fulgt freenx vejledningen på ubuntu forummet... det virker på slicehost men ikke på rackspace
<FrostEyes> Ubuntubruger7: prøv at tjekke logs på freenx serveren
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål Er der enlig nogle der ikke kan læse HTML mails mere, for mit mail program gøre mig hele tiden opmærksom på det?
<kristian-aalborg> huh?
<kristian-aalborg> hvad siger det?
<nikolaj_basher> bare at jeg skal være opmærksom på at jeg sender mails som html indhold
<kristian-aalborg> det er måske fordi mange slår dem fra da de nok kan være maliciøse?
<kristian-aalborg> måske er der nogen filtre, hvor de bare ryger i "junk"?
<nikolaj_basher> aner det ikke, derfor jeg spørge. Men det kan sagtens være derfor
<[dmp]> Jeg laese primaert tekstudgaven af mailen
<[dmp]> og bliver irriteret hvis det er html-only
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], tænkte nok der var en grund til den gjorde mig opmærksom på det :D
#ubuntu-dk 2010-11-14
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> hvorfor dælen bruger ubuntu.com ikke torrents?
<[dmp]> kristian-aalborg: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<jarlen> tryk på "alternative downloads"
<kristian-aalborg> james så siger vi det
<jarlen> hey, jeg var langsom
<kristian-aalborg> men lidt gemt af vejen
<[dmp]> Tror ikke det er ret mange nye ubuntubrugere der bruger bittorrents
<kristian-aalborg> nej, det er nok rigtigt
<kristian-aalborg> men man burde vel prøve at få folk lokket til det... det er klart den smarteste måde at distribuere den slags på
<kristian-aalborg> måske er det fordi folk tænker "pirat" når de hører ordet torrents?
<jarlen> Jeg tror mere det er for at holde ting simpelt
<jarlen> færre muligheder
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det er selvf. også fint nok
<kristian-aalborg> ubuntu.com ser faktisk ret cool ud efterhånden
<kristian-aalborg> nogen, der har leget med wubi?
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> 10.04 beder om 2.4 gb - lyder vildt
<kristian-aalborg> er det dumt at fravælge language packs btw?
<kristian-aalborg> er der nogen, der har erfaringer med wubi?
<jarlen> Du får normalt mere hjælp hvis du stiller et egentligt spørgsmål
<MikeDK> jarlen, det var måske ikke et spørgsmål han stilte ??????
<MikeDK> eller er det bare mig der ikke ved hvad et spørgsmål er?
<soren> Grammatisk set var det et spørgsmål.
<jarlen> true
<MikeDK> istedet for at fyre sådan en sætning af, så tag dog at svar manden hvis du alligevel svare ham
<soren> Men jeg har på fornemmelsen, at han ikke er ude på at afdække, hvor stor berøringsflade wubi har.
<soren> Pointen er, at spørsgmålet er nytteløst. Jeg har aldrig brugt wubi, men derfor kan det snildt være, jeg kan svare på det *faktiske* spørgsmål. Vice versa, så kan en, der faktisk har brugt wubi måske ikke svare på det faktisk spørgsmål.
<soren> Så jo, grammatisk set var det et spørgsmål, men jeg betvivler nytteværdien af at lave rundspørger på denne måde.
<soren> Der er i hvert fald ikke megen statistisk validitet i metoden.
<jarlen> Du vil nok ikke kunne bevise noget med et evt. resultat
<soren> Men ok, jeg kan da godt lege med og besvare spørgsmålet:
<soren> Jo, der er nogen, der har erfaring med wubi.
<soren> Fx har skidtet jo ikke skrevet sig selv.
<jarlen> auto-genereret kode er altså også crap
<soren> SÃ¥ mindst en person har erfaring med det. Navnligt forfatteren.
<lars_t_h> jarlen, så sandt - så sandt
<cromag> kristian-aalborg: ja, jeg har brugt wubi nogle gange, har du noget specifikt du tænker på ?
<kristian-aalborg> overvejer at smide ubuntu på mine forældres pc ved siden af xp
<cromag> som dualboot ting ?
<kristian-aalborg> eller hvis man bare kunne starte det fra win
<lars_t_h> jarlen, prima eksempler er brugergrænseflade designere der kun kan håndtere et scope til variabler (MS studios gui designer, og Javas mantrisse GUI designer som man finder i Netbeans)
<cromag> mere som en virtuel maskine måske så ?
<jarlen> lars_t_h: Jeg har kun erfaring med Eclipse+EMF+GMF
<cromag> jeg kan tage fejl, men jeg mener wubi er mere sådan en dualboot lignende ting
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det tror jeg... det skal være let at have med at gøre
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, problemet med wubi er at hvis windows ikke lukkes ordentlig ned så bliver både windows og ubuntu utilgængeligt
<kristian-aalborg> ahhh, det var rart lige at vide
<lars_t_h> dual-boot er bedst og mindst buggy
<cromag> mja..
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, prøv at kigge på Ubuntu community dokumentation:
<cromag> altså, jo det er bedst.
<cromag> men nemmest er nok en vmting hvis han vil have windows sammen med.
<lars_t_h> søg i google med ubuntu +wubi
<cromag> lars_t_h: så kan han vel lige så godt bare søge wubi ikke ?
<cromag> ved ikke hvad ubuntu ikke har med wubi at gøre.
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, kig på https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<lars_t_h> især troubleshooting delen
<lars_t_h> for at lære om mulige fejl og ulemper
<lars_t_h> cromag, nej: når i google første skriver ubuntu efterfulgt af wubi frtolker Google at du i en ubuntu kontekst søger på wubi
<lars_t_h> *fortolker
<kristian-aalborg> hold da op hvor tager ubuntu mange ressourcer
<lars_t_h> cromag, skriver du bare wubi får du alrt om wubi - dvs med mere unødvendig information0støj
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, ja
<cromag> kristian-aalborg: jeg har det også bedst med dualboot
<cromag> det må jeg indrømme
<cromag> og så bare grub til at styre resten
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, jeg har iøvrigt testet Lubuntu 10.10 - den er virkelig hurtig
<kristian-aalborg> har aldrig haft en vm
<cromag> styre det *
<cromag> er det til dem eller dig selv ?
<kristian-aalborg> ja, og så kan man jo smide nogle hashtegn foran de "mærkelige" entries i grub - så der bare står Win og Linux
<kristian-aalborg> det er til dem
<cromag> den er lidt soso, for de skla gerne kunne opleve det rigtige ubuntu
<cromag> at den bruger selve maskinen jo
<cromag> så det ikke er så slævt som i en vmware f.eks.
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, sørg for at rescue også er med den kan du bruge til at redde på en nem måde ubuntu hvis det går galt
<lars_t_h> (man kan få en root shell)
<cromag> men hvsi de så efter et par uger synes det sutter nums, er det afinstallationen og geninstallationen af windows bootloader der hjar interesse
<kristian-aalborg> jeg ved det ikke helt
<kristian-aalborg> det er mest til når de går på nettet
<kristian-aalborg> noget jeg aldrig kommer til at forstå i de "brugervenlige" distros
<kristian-aalborg> ... er, at man gemmer terminalen så meget som muligt
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, installer lubuntu og sæt firefox til at starte op automatisk
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det var en mulighed
<kristian-aalborg> egentlig var min første tanke at lave en cd eller usb-pen, de kunne starte fra
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, deter god ide - som de kan starte med
<lars_t_h> så kan de prøve det i længere tid
<kristian-aalborg> ja, det viser sig så, at man skal trykke F12 under opstart og så ind at vælge hvad man vil boote fra
<kristian-aalborg> det synes jeg er pænt bøvlet
<lars_t_h> man kan fortælle at der skal oprettes et (ext2) filsystem hvor data kan gemmes på
<lars_t_h> i usb-creator programmet
<lars_t_h> op til 1 GB
<kristian-aalborg> ja, men det bliver stadig for meget hejs synes jeg
<kristian-aalborg> så er det nemmere med en dual boot
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, hvis de lader usb pinden sidde vil min BIOS altid starte fra den siden det blev konfigureret i BIOS menu
<lars_t_h> *de/jeg
<kristian-aalborg> ikke i den bios, så vidt jeg kunne se
<kristian-aalborg> en Acer et-eller-andet
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, usb dims skal tilsluttes computeren før du tænder den - gælder alle de BIOS jeg kender og har brugt
<kristian-aalborg> jep jep
<kristian-aalborg> og så skal man trykke f12 når man starter, for at vælge at boote fra den
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, den er bnogle gang inde i en menu der hedder harddisk - for det er hvad et USB block device repræsenterer sig som
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> jeg har ikke maskinen her så jeg kan se efter
<lars_t_h> så skal man bare vælge den "harddisk" at starte på :)
<lars_t_h> ok
<kristian-aalborg> synes nogle bios er alt for bøvlede - eller måske er det bare mig, der ikke kan se det fede i alle de muligheder
<lars_t_h> Øtk - kold kaffe :(
<lars_t_h> kristian-aalborg, så glæd dig til EFi erstatter BIOS (det er også på tide)
<kristian-aalborg> den åbne bios?
<lars_t_h> EFI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<lars_t_h> kan ma godt sige - men det er ikke bios
<lars_t_h> virkemåde er ret anderledes
<MikeDK> lars_t_h, du mener vel UEFI
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, ja for at være helt korrekt hedder det UEFI - rigtigt
<lars_t_h> UEFI link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFI
<lars_t_h> men der ser ikke til at være så mange ændringer lige med en hurtig scrolling af siden
<kristian-aalborg> der var snak om en open source bios
<kristian-aalborg> ah, der var den
<kristian-aalborg> desværre ser det ikke ud til at slå igennem lige med det samme, ville nok ellers gøre livet lidt lettere for OS-udviklere
<kristian-aalborg> har I leget med openbox?
<kristian-aalborg> :)
<pinnerup> http://www.berlingske.dk/billeder/de-sjoveste-windows-fejl
<kristian-aalborg> mht det første billede: sådan har jeg det altså også med GPL'en ;)
<pinnerup> Hæhæ
<MikeDK> LOL pinnerup, men synes godt nok den er for grinern den med keyboard error :-)))
<MikeDK> Keyboard not responding, press any key to continue :-P
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> lige installeret slim på mit eee-setup
<kristian-aalborg> s-eee-tup
<kristian-aalborg> og nu får jeg bare plymouth eller hvad den med de blinkende prikker hedder... i en evighed
<MikeDK> hhmm er slim ikke bare en loginskærm?
<MikeDK> kan ikke helt huske det
<MikeDK> desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11
<MikeDK> siger aptitude show slim
<MikeDK> det er ikke en bootsplash
<MikeDK> sidder lige og kigger på yellow dog linux
<kristian-aalborg> det er en login manager, jo
<kristian-aalborg> men det kan drille pænt meget ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg ville skifte fra gdm til den
<kristian-aalborg> skulle være ret ligetil, men der er åbenbart gået noget galt
<MikeDK> aaahh ja kan ikke huske kommandoen til at skifte login manager
<MikeDK> hvis ikke jeg husker helt forkert, så er det noget med reconfigure gdm eller dpkg reconfigure gdm
<MikeDK> som man så vælger at bruge slim som login manager
<MikeDK> måske du kan bruge den her, http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Fedora/2008-10/msg00472.html
<MikeDK> men det er på en fedora install ved ikke om der er forskel der på ubuntu
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-07
<hoffbeck> Nogen der har haft installeret ubuntu på zepto A15 Mythos? Har en hel del problemer..
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, jeg har ikke en zepto maskine så jeg kan ikke hjælpe dig - husk at følge instruktioner i topic
<lars_t_h> prøv at skrive "/topic" - (uden "-tegnene)
<hoffbeck> ?spørgsmål Nogen der har haft installeret ubuntu på zepto A15 Mythos? Har en hel del problemer..
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, helt rigtig måde at gøre det på, nu er det bare at vente, at der er en del logget på betyder ikke nødvendigvis at de er klar ved tastaturet
<hoffbeck> Sider skam også her pænt og venter.. Ser om jeg kan finde ud af det selv.. Men So far no luck
<lars_t_h> der kan nogle gange godt gå lang tid - op til en 1/2 time
<hoffbeck> Gal det der EFI gøgl og Linux...
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, da vi ikke kan vide hvilket problem du har er det god stil at forklare hvad du har lavet, hvad maskinen gør, og medmindre at det er indlysende, hvad forventer du at der sker
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, du kan også skrive et indlæg på forum, hvor du skal gøre jeg skrev lige herover
<lars_t_h> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<lars_t_h> EFI? altså ikke gammeldags BIOS? det kræver en speciel cd skive tror jeg
<hoffbeck> har jeg skam gjort, er bare på en meget aktiv søgning efter løsningen på mit problem med en sort skærm der bare fortæller mig "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<hoffbeck> Kan godt få den til at installere ubuntu, men når jeg så fjerner skiven og rebooter så vil den ikke boote op i ubuntu, der ser jeg abre beskeden "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key"
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, noget at læse på https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, du skal vel starte op i en efi terminal og så fortælle hvor den skal boot fra
<lars_t_h> det er hvad jeg har hørt hvordan man gør det ved jeg ikke, så læs det link jeg lige har postet
<hoffbeck> Tak for linket :) Er igang med at læse det link :)
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, læste lige med, ser ud til at du skal installere 64-bit ubuntu
<hoffbeck> Okay, det prøved ejeg tidligere faktisk, der ramte jeg grub recovery, så må indrømme jeg er mega forvirrret.. Er ret ny til linux.. Har kun haft sat CS servere op i det ellers
<hoffbeck> har indtil nu kun arbejdet med windows.. Så synes bare jeg ville prøve noget nyt :)
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, ok, du skal vide at har du en windows kan den dø, hvis du laver noget forkert, så du må ud og shoppe en ny licens med tilhørende win install-skive
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, Linux er også sjovt, men meget anderledes - bedste er at det er totalt malware og antivitrus fri
<lars_t_h> *antivirus
<lars_t_h> 'sludder selføligelig virus
<lars_t_h> heh
<hoffbeck> haha :P
<hoffbeck> var ellers lige igang med at skrive at helt frit er det ikke, men der er bare ikke helt ligeså meget af det
<hoffbeck> Men må indrømme jeg er blevet meget grebet af gnome 3
<hoffbeck> Det ser super godt ud synes jeg
<lars_t_h> mjah, ikke alle af gamle hardcore linux geeks er begejstret for Gnome 3, linus Thorvalds er mildt sagt ikke begejstret for Gnome 3, men hvad der er 180+ desktops at vælge imellem
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, du kan måske godt lide KDE - prøv at tjekke den ud
<hoffbeck> har set lidt på det samt kubuntu :).. Det ser os rigtig godt ud
<hoffbeck> Kunne engtelig bare godt tænke mig at lære en masse nyt
<lars_t_h> det er så kubuntu, hvor basissystemet er det samme som i ubuntu, men desktoppen er en anden
<hoffbeck> Og elsker learning by doing eller NOT doing :P
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, det er også sådan jeg har lært det, jeg begyndte i 1999, og jeg har stadig masser af lære - bare på et andet niveau
<lars_t_h> jeg har blandt haft fornøjelsen af at skrive 2 linux device drivers
<hoffbeck> Uhh ;)
<hoffbeck> C89?
<hoffbeck> Eller hvad bliver det skrevet i?
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, man bruger GNU C variant  i kernen
<hoffbeck> okay :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej
<hoffbeck> Har kun arbejdet med PHP, SQL og java selv :P
<lars_t_h> hej Ubuntubruger5
<hoffbeck> Hej Ubuntubruger5
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg skal til og skrive projekt, er der nogle som man kan kontakte for at snakke omkring Linux, her i danmark eller i udlandet så jeg kan få kilder på det? Jeg regner med det skal være med Windows og Mac og Linux, og derfor kunne det være dejligt og have undersøgt lidt inden :)
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, det har jeg også - det er også sjovt, men jeg synes device drivers, og computere der ikke er en PC, robotter og den slags er mere spændende at arbejde med
<hoffbeck> Kunne jeg godt forstille mig  det var :D
<hoffbeck> har ubuntu engtelig samme problemer med codecs som fedora har??
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger5: du kan da bare selv installer noget, så skrive fra det som du lære selv :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, prøv at lægge et indlæg i forum, så vil de mere aktive folk i ubuntudanmark sikkert gerne interviewes hvis det er det du tænker på
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, nej det er nemmere - vi har en guide man følger så får man det man vil have ind - java til NemId, flash afspiller, codecs og lign
<hoffbeck> Okay, har kun haft fedora før.. Fik det da til at virke enda med ATI gfx kort.... Codecs og det hele men er du GAL en krig!
<Ubuntubruger5> Jamen jeg bruger selv Ubuntu 11.10 på min netbook, men det var bare om der var nogle personer som "arbejder" og kender ALT til det ligesom Microsoft har deres direktører, og kundeservice man kan ringe til samt det samme med Apple så bare om Linux/Ubuntu også har det :)
<lars_t_h> hoffbeck, grafikkort er der altid knas med medmindre man har nvidia eller intel gma grafikkort, intel gma virker ud-af-boksen (=du skal ikke gøre noget som helst for at det virker, altså konfiguration foregår fuldautomatisk hvor driver selv bliver installeret)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ah prof support, jo det er der
<hoffbeck> Har nvidia nu :D fandt ud af at ATI var noget skraldeværk med deres proprietary drivers
<Kvik> hej Ubuntubruger7
<Ubuntubruger7> Undskyld, mit net gik lige, hvis i svarede på mit spørgsmål med Mac, Windows, Linux
<Ubuntubruger7> vil i så skrive igen ? :)
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, http://www.o-biz.dk/ Martin Pihl er "certificeret Ubuntu Solution Provider".
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7 ^
<Ubuntubruger7> Okay, tak :)
<Ubuntubruger7> Mit net gik lige igen :P
<Ubuntubruger7> SÃ¥ nu er jeg ubuntubruger7 :_
<Ubuntubruger7> ):)
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg skriver lige en mail til dem, men er der så nogle bøger omkring Linux ?
<Kvik> Der er masser på nettet af bøger
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, der masser af gratis dokumentation, især Ubuntu har masser af dokumentation
<Ubuntubruger7> Ja, det gætter jeg på jeg finder via Ubuntu.com  ? :)
<lars_t_h> Der er deres officielle dokumentation skrevet af Canonical selv (dem der laver Ubuntu)
<lars_t_h> og så er der
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger7: det her læser jeg http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<lars_t_h> Ubuntu community Documentation (UCD)
<lars_t_h> FCM som Kvik har fat i er også ret god
<Ubuntubruger7> Okay :)
<hoffbeck> ja okay et chok.. Så gik min laptop lige i sort fordi jeg ikke havde bevægede muen.. Under installationen? :)
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger7: så har du en go podcast her http://goinglinux.com/
<lars_t_h> der er også "The fridge" http://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<Ubuntubruger7> tak :)
<Kvik> men den podcast er rigtig go
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, hot tip ved søgning med Google
<Ubuntubruger7> Okay, jeg prøver og finde noget
<Kvik> held og lykke meed det Ubuntubruger7
<lars_t_h> hvis dit første søgeord er "ubuntu" så vil Google antage at alt det der kommer efter er noget du bruge i sammenhæng med ubuntu, altså google prioriterer det du skriver først mest
<Ubuntubruger7> Tak :) Vi er bare igang med at finde emner og der vil jeg virkelig gerne skrive om Windows vs Mac vs Linux, hvis man kan sige det fordi vi er splittet i klassen, nogle elsker Windows, to med Linux (jeg er en af dem) samt Mac (Jeg er den eneste) :P
<Ubuntubruger7> Men hvilket desktop vil i bruge på en netbook ?
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger7: på min bruger jeg mint men den har også 2 gb ram
<hoffbeck> Hmm..
<Ubuntubruger7> Altså Linux Mint ? Fordi lige nu køre jeg Ubuntu 11.10 og kan godt lide mange af de funktioner fx med Windows-tast + w :)
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger7: de taster kan man bare selv sætte op
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, LXDE via lubuntu
<Ubuntubruger7> Okay, men jeg har jo alt mit data på Ubuntu kan jeg ikke bare smide LXDE ind ?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger7, kør følgende kommando i en terminal, det installerer LXDE:
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger7: husk og ta backup :)
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg bruger Deja dub eller hvad den hedder som laver backup af den :)
<lars_t_h> ved login vælger du bare lxde, og du har så stadig ubuntu desktoppen, du skal bare logge ud af LXDe, og så vælge ubuntu desktoppen, ogs ålogge ind
<Ubuntubruger7> Okay :)
<Kvik> Ubuntubruger7: det er smart med linux vs mac og windows
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg tænker stadig over det, og kan rigtig godt lide det, jeg har en som jeg kan snakke med når det gælder Mac og med Windows ringer jeg bare til Microsoft
<Ubuntubruger7> Jeg går lige ud og spiser
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-08
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål hvordan kan det være ls -al | grep MAPPENAVN ikke har noget effekt?
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: det har det da ogsaa. Du skal bare vaere opmaerksom paa at den er (pr default) case sensitive
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], altså store og små bogstaver
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: jep
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], fandt fejlen ls -al | grep Skrivebord/            er ikke den samme som            ls -al | grep Skrivebord                den  der virker
<[dmp]> nikolaj_basher: det er jo fordi der ikke er / med i directory-navnet - saa det matcher ikke..
<nikolaj_basher> [dmp], men så langt tænkte jeg ikke, det var først efter 10 forsøg det slog mig
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-09
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, er der en måde jeg kan krypterer mit usbstick "på en menneskelig måde" så det evt. også virke på andre OS?
<TLE> der er noget info her: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage men jeg kan ikke se nogen indikationer på at det virker på andre systemer
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, tak tjekker det lige ud, kunne være ret smart og praktisk
<TLE> ja, en virkelig lavtech måde at sikre at du kan tilgå filer på flere OS'er og samtidig have dem beskyttet kunne måske være at putte dem i et arkiv (som normalt bruges til komprimering)
<TLE> men det giver selvfølgelig bare noget pakke og udpakke tid i hver ende som man måske ikke er interesseret i
<[dmp]> Generelt er der jo ikke tradition for at filesystemer virker på tværs af OS'er. Så jeg ville være varmsom. Selvom det findes, skal det jo også gerne være super-stabilt, ellers risikere man jo bare ødelagt data
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, [dmp] , tror man kan men trueCrypt for det er både til windows, linux og mac
<TLE> nikolaj_basher: ok, det kunne jo være ret fedt, men [dmp] har nok en pointe med at være lidt forsigtig indtil det er testet
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, Jeg tester det i løbet af dagen/Ugen så vender jeg lige tilbage hvis du er interreseret i svaret
<TLE> ja, jeg vil da gerne høre hvordan det går
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, giver dig en update
<Ubuntubruger4> hje
<Ubuntubruger4> hej
<Ubuntubruger4> hvordan skifter man ikon them i ubuntu 11.10
<Ubuntubruger4> ellere rette installere flere
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-10
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål, findes der et program til at lave flash med?
<Nipsting> nogen der er i live her inde ? :)
<nikolaj_basher> Nipsting, yep
<Nipsting> har lige et hurtigt spørgsmål ang. ubuntu. Nærmere den danske brugerflade hvis nogen har erfaring med den
<nikolaj_basher> Nipsting, har jeg
<Nipsting> bruger selv en standard engelsk ubuntu, men har et familie medlem som jeg overvejer at installere en ubuntu til, der skal det dog være med dansk brugerflade
<Nipsting> er det dabuntu jeg skal gå efter så ?
<nikolaj_basher> Ubuntu
<Nipsting> hvor god er den danske brugerflade generelt ?
<nikolaj_basher> System>administration>language
<TLE> Nipsting: AFAIK er der kun windows-værktøjer, men det er virkelig ikke noget som jeg har meget forstand på. Hvis du skal finde noget ville jeg nok begynde at lede efter det, rundt omkring de forskellige åbne implementations af Flash
<TLE> Nipsting: den er virkelig god ;)
<TLE> hov, den første var til nikolaj_basher
<Nipsting> nikolaj så jeg kan skifte brugerflade language on the fly ?
<nikolaj_basher> TLE, det vil jeg gøre, Iøvrigt så dur Truecrypt også i windows og man kan skrive og mounte i begge systemer
<nikolaj_basher> Nipsting,  det kræver en genstartning
<Nipsting> ok ja men ellers, tænkte lige på at i windows er det jo noget af en hovedpine at skulle gøre det ;)
<TLE> Nipsting: mere seriøst så er dækningen af den danske oversættelse generelt god, der er dog den ting at der i danske oversættelse af mange programmer findes en lidt konservatic holdning til importord, så hvis det irriterer dig grænseløst at der står "forgrene" i stedet for "branch" og den slags skal man nok overveje det
<TLE> men du kan selvfølgelig altid prøve det og se om det passer dig
<Nipsting> TLE nu er det heldigvis ikke til mig, jeg holder mig personligt til engelsk, men til en person som ikke er alt for god til engelsk ville jeg lige teste det først
<Nipsting> nu forsøger jeg så at installere dansk men får at vide at der ikke er brug for at installere den, "Package [dbus.String(u'libreoffice-gnome')] is already installed"
<Nipsting> kan dog ikke vælge den under language for menus and windows
<Nipsting> nåh, de måtte bare slettes manuelt
<nikolaj_basher> ?spørgsmål findes der et lignende program som Dreamviewer til ubuntu?
<Ubuntubruger6> Hey... nogen der kan hjælpe mig med hvilken apt server jeg kan smide ind i ubuntu server 11.10, da den åbenbart kun har smidt deb cdrom ind som muligheder under install
<MikeDK> Ubuntubruger6: start din softwarekilder op, og sæt hak i alle 4 under Opdateringer og de første 4 under fanen Ubuntu-software og luk vinduet og lad den genindlæse
<MikeDK> så skulle det rette sig selv
<MikeDK> bare husk at der skal være internet tilsluttet når du gør det
<MikeDK> ellers henter den ikke opdateringslisterne
<Ubuntubruger6> Kører rent commandlinie  så håbede på at jeg bare kunne smide noget ind i \etc\apt\sources.list
<MikeDK> aah
<MikeDK> 2 sek kigger lige
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg takker :)
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-11
<MikeDK> tager lige et lille øjeblik, jeg retter nemlig min sources.list til så den passer til oneiric, jeg sidder nemlig på 12.04 daily builds
<MikeDK> så får du lige den om et lille øjeblik
<Ubuntubruger6> okay det lyder fedt...
<Ubuntubruger6> har kæmpet lidt med at få ubuntu tilbage på serveren... efter den autoupdaterede til 11.10 ville den ikke boote op, men viste bare en blinkende _ i venstre hjørne
<MikeDK> aah æv da
<MikeDK> sidder du på IRC fra den maskine du har den på?
<Ubuntubruger6> nej men lige ved siden af
<MikeDK> okay, så får du den lige på en pastebin
<MikeDK> værsgo http://pastebin.com/8QSv04ij
<Ubuntubruger6> jeg takker mange gange
<MikeDK> jeg har ikke inkluderet cd-kilden så husk at tilføje efter den du har i forvejen
<MikeDK> så du ikke mister cd-kilden hvis du skulle få brug for den kilde altså
<MikeDK> var så lidt da
<MikeDK> arrghh heh, du ska ikke tage dig af jeg har skrevet titlen på filen forkert, har kommet til at skirve xorg og istedet for sources.list :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> det går nok... regner med at taste et par kilde over i hånden, indtil jeg kan få ssh på serveren
<MikeDK> k
<MikeDK> men ellers er alt som det skal være bare mig der lige var lidt for hurtig med titlen, for er vant til at rette mine xorg-filer til, så håber du ikke får hevet titlen med :-)
<aetas-dk> Er der nogen vågen? :)
<MikeDK> aetas-dk: ja da
<aetas-dk> fedt fedt fedt
<aetas-dk> MikeDK: Det kan være du kan hjælpe mig
<aetas-dk> MikeDK: Jeg har installeret Ubuntu Server, men får en hel sort skærm, som om der ikke er forbindelse til grafikkortet.
<Ubuntubruger6> aetas-dk: har du intel gfxkort ?
<aetas-dk> Ubuntubruger6: Det er et onboard grafikkort
<Ubuntubruger6> okay... jeg har haft store problemer med det samme problem på mit atomkort der kører intel onboard
<aetas-dk> Ubuntubruger6: Fandt du en løsning?
<Ubuntubruger6> har prøvet at installere 11.10, 11.04 osv og tilsidst lykkes det
<Ubuntubruger6> kan desværre ikke sige hvad der gjorde forskellen :(
<aetas-dk> ok
<aetas-dk> tak alligevel
<Ubuntubruger6> ville bare lade dig vide at du ikke var den eneste der havde problemer ;)
<aetas-dk> Hehe det er altid rart ;)
<aetas-dk> Så vidt jeg kan læse mig frem til er det vist noget med en eller anden api indstilling der skal ændres. Det er bare lidt svært uden at kunne se ;I)
<MikeDK> sådan er det når man leger med server udgaver, der skal man mange gange rode en del selv :-)
<aetas-dk> MikeDK Ja, det kan der være noget om, men jeg er igang med afprøve et NAS setup, og så skal man jo starte et sted ;)
<jakobks> "?spørgsmål"
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-12
<Ubuntubruger9> kan ikke huske min kode??
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål kode ??
#ubuntu-dk 2011-11-13
<mote> ?spørgsmål Jeg har en maskine med samba på og har lavet en share. men jeg kan ikke logge ind.
<TLE> mote: hvad mener du med at du ikke kan logge ind?
<mote> undskyld delay. konen kaldte.
<mote> jeg får en promt om bruger domain og password. og udfylder den. men den popper bare op igen
<mote> TLE har ende oprettet en ny bruger. men den vil den ikke godekende. er det noget med syntax at gøre. mangler der nogle // eller lign.?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-05
<Ubuntubruger6> vejledning til ubuntu på usb?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej når man peger sit domæne på en ip til en linux server med apache.. er det så apache conf da finder ud af hvilke server domænet skal lande på "?spørgsmål"
<jarlen> Det er den server der svarer på den port du tilgår
<jarlen> med en standard internetbrowser vil der spørges efter port 80, her er det helt normalt at have apache til at lytte
<Ubuntubruger0> Ok så der hvor domænet er opsat ville apache fange den
<Ubuntubruger0> det er mellem flere server med apache på
<jarlen> Der er kun en af de servere der har IPen
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg har dem på forskellige porte jo
<Ubuntubruger0> en server kører sftp port 24 og apache 25
<Ubuntubruger0> og den anden 26 og 27
<jarlen> så du kører flere services på samme server?
<Ubuntubruger0> Hvilken ville domæne bliver fanget på den der vel er opsat "?spørgsmål" ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Nej på 2 server
<Ubuntubruger0> de har begge sftp og apache server
<Ubuntubruger0> og en ip
<jarlen> de har en IP hver, domænet peges så på den IP du gerne vil hen til
<jarlen> hvilken service der bliver brugt på den pågældende server afhænger så af hvilket port klienten tilgår
<Ubuntubruger0> arh ok
<Ubuntubruger0> når jeg genstarter mine server får den ny ip hvad gør jeg der?
<jarlen> opsætter den ordentligt
<Ubuntubruger0> Og det gør man ved ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Samt lige et hurtigt spørgsmål, når i installere php og lignende til rigtig produktion installere i så en lamp ?
<jarlen> hvis du har en router vil det normalt være den der har den offentlige IP, altså den der kan tilgås fra internettet
<Ubuntubruger0> aha
<jarlen> oftest LAMP ja
<Ubuntubruger0> Men er jeg har hørt man ikke bruger det til produktion ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Altså ting der skal kører live?
<jarlen> min egen server har dog ikke meget ram, der har jeg haft bedre held med nginx
<jarlen> LAMP betyder Linux, Apache, MySQL og PHP, det er normalt at bruge i produktion
<Ubuntubruger0> Det vel det samme hvis jeg installere php og mysql apache den anden vej?
<Ubuntubruger0> Ok så det er det samme intet forskel ?
<jarlen> Jeg ved ikke ha
<jarlen> hvad du ellers mener med lamp?
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg mener det samme, men i det rigtige liv, da snakker folk om den rigtige vej er at installere php og apache og mysql efter hinanden for sig selv
<Ubuntubruger0> At lamp udelukkende er til test..
<jarlen> lamp er en forkortelse for de ting jeg nævnte
<jarlen> hvis du kører ubuntu vil jeg anbefale at installere det fra repositories som andre programmer, der vil du normalt installere alle 3 ting
<Ubuntubruger0> altså bare sudo tasksel og bare flueben?
<jarlen> Jeg vil antage udfaldet er det samme
<jarlen> jeg lister selv de pakker jeg vil installere, i terminalen, men det er en smagssag
<jarlen> 2 sek, jeg har en blogpost om det liggende
<jarlen> http://jesperjarlskov.dk/lamp-linux-apache-mysql-php-pa-dit-ubuntu-desktop/
<jarlen> Den er lidt bedaget, men det er samme koncept jeg bruger i mit daglige arbejde
<jarlen> sudo aptitude install apache2 php5 mysql...... osv
<jarlen> Jeg tror ikke der er ændret i pakkenavnene i forhold til dengang jeg skrev indlægget
<Ubuntubruger0> hehe det er den samme vej som apt-get install lamp
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad har du af backup?
<Ubuntubruger0> tænker noget deroverfører til en anden ftp server?
<Ubuntubruger0> ubuntu har en fin i desktop version men ved ikke på server verion
<Ubuntubruger0> version"
<jarlen> ja, aptitude og apt-get er nogenlunde det samme, +/- den måde de holder styr på hvad du har installeret
<jarlen> jeg har ikke backup, jeg er ung og dum, don't be me!
<Ubuntubruger0> hehe
<jarlen> Jeg kører Debian på mine servere, men det er en smagssag
<Ubuntubruger0> aha
<Ubuntubruger0> SÃ¥ du kender ikke rigtig til noget godt backup
<jarlen> desværre
<jarlen> men jeg ville ikke anbefale ftp, find noget der kan køre over ssh
<jarlen> rsync eller sftp eller lignende
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-06
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål nogen som har en macbook ? som ikke reagerede når man trykkede på power knappen ?
<smeag0l> ps den kørerte snow leopard !
<smeag0l> power adapteren virker fint og batteriet blinker grønt !!!
<smeag0l> har prøvet at resette SMS PVMR
<smeag0l> *SMC
<smeag0l> *PRAM
<Ubuntubruger5> hejsa
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg søger noget hjælp omkring min webserver som kører ubuntu med apache, har vi nogle eksperter "?spørgsmål" ?
<jarlen> Det er lettere at svare hvis du har et rigtigt spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har 2 servere, jeg har viderestillet dem via den ekstern ip
<Ubuntubruger5> via routeren
<Ubuntubruger5> Men domænet rammer ikke rigtig den conf fil
<jarlen> du kan ikke pege dit domæne på et IP bag din router, du kan kun pege på routeren
<jarlen> du skal så sætte din router til at forwarde porten til den rigtige server
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja det har jeg gjort
<Ubuntubruger5> Min port er 88 på apache
<Ubuntubruger5> men domænet rammer ikke?
<jarlen> Jeg ved ikke hvad det betyder at domænet ikke rammer
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har peget domænet på den offentlige ip
<Ubuntubruger5> Altså den rammer ikke den folder den skal?
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg ved ikke om du lige bare lige kan kigge ind på serveren, det en hel clean installation
<Ubuntubruger5> apache virker fint online osv
<Ubuntubruger5> men det domæner rammer bare ikke
<jarlen> men du får fint fat i maskinen?
<Ubuntubruger5> DNS er ændret for flere uger siden
<Ubuntubruger5> Har nok manglet noget
<jarlen> men du er sikker på at du har fat i den rigtige server?
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja domænet peger på den ip :-)
<jarlen> det er ikke det samme
<jarlen> hvis du nu stadig har fat i din router kan du ændre nok så meget på din serveropsætning uden at komme videre
<Ubuntubruger5> Nej den bliver viderestillet
<Ubuntubruger5> Da nok en meget lille ting jeg har glemt
<Ubuntubruger5> Er ved at blive dum over det kan ikke finde fejlen
<jarlen> har du aktiveret siden i apache conf?
<jarlen> altså med rette opsætning i /etc/apache/sites-available
<jarlen> og derefter aktiveret siden med a2ensite og reloaded apache
<Ubuntubruger5> det med a2ensite har jeg ikke prøvet
<jarlen> hvis du har lavet en ny opsætning i /etc/apache/sites-available skal du enable den
<jarlen> og derefter reloade dine configs
<jarlen> ellers vil apache ikke kende til den
<Ubuntubruger5> så har jeg prøvet det den spurgte om domæne
<Ubuntubruger5> og alt gik fint men skete intet
<jarlen> så har du nok lavet en fejl i opsætningen
<jarlen> lytter apache på det domæne på port 88, og ikke 80 som standard?
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har sendt dig PM, kan være du kan finde fejlen
<Ubuntubruger5> Meget mærkeligt
<Ubuntubruger5> Den kom faktisk i folderen lige pludslige med a2rewrite
<jarlen> du har nok en fejl i din site opsætning
<Ubuntubruger5> apache conf?
<jarlen> site conf
<jarlen> i /etc/apache2/sites-available, som jeg har henvist til et par gange
<Ubuntubruger5> se den jeg har der http://pastebin.com/yaYYu8yC
<Ubuntubruger5> helt simpelt
<jarlen> hvis du har enabled den ordentligt og ikke får fejl når du restarter apache er jeg desværre ikke sikker på hvad der er galt
<jarlen> har du 'NameVirtualHost *:88' i /etc/apache/ports.conf ?
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> øhm, står jeg som kristian-aalborg?
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja jarlen
<smeag0l> ja kristian-aalborg
<kristian-aalborg> smeag0l, det var mystisk, for jeg har glemt mit pass
<smeag0l> ok
<jarlen> kristian-aalborg: det kan være du får lov at beholde dit nick indtil noget smider dig ud for ikke at authe
<kristian-aalborg> jarlen, ja
<kristian-aalborg> hmm
<kristian-aalborg> jeg kan ikke skrive på #vim, i hvert fald... det tyder på at jeg ikke er logget ind
<jarlen> det kunne sagtens være grundetn
<Ubuntubruger5> Jarlen ville du tage 1 hurtig 1 mins kig?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er ved at prøve på #freenode
<Ubuntubruger5> Du kan redde min dag
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger5: Jeg er ikke sikker på hvad jeg skal tage et kig på
<Ubuntubruger5> Bare se om du kan finde et hul
<kristian-aalborg> så dutter det vist :)
<snigepige> ?spørgsmål - Jeg skal til at installere 12.04... hvodden er det nu man gør det på en måde så ens filer bliver liggende og ikke skal flyttes fra den ene hd til den anden og tilbaws igen?
<jarlen> trykker install og krydser fingre
<jarlen> hvis du har en partition dedikeret til /home bør det kunne lade sig gøre
<jarlen> hvis du kun har en /-partition er jeg ikke sikker på at det vil fungere
<snigepige> Åh, det er de der skide partitioner der - dem er jeg aldrig blevet fortrolig med... er der nogen steder jeg kan tjekke oppå mine Partitioner?
<jarlen> hvad siger df i terminalen
<jarlen> i terminalen! du skal ikke skrive en mail til Messersmith og spørge
<snigepige> lol
<Ubuntubruger5> jarlen jeg fandt løsningen
<Ubuntubruger5>  vhost_alias in apache ikke aktiveret
<Ubuntubruger5> det var det der gjorde det
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger5: det lyder realistisk
<Ubuntubruger5> Men har lige hørt at man ikke kan have 2 server kørende på port 80
<MikeDK> lol jarlen
<Ubuntubruger5> Kun en webserver kan kører port 80, ellers skal man sætte proxy og andet pjat op
<jarlen> Du kan kun have en service kørende per port
<jarlen> du kan godt have 1 service der svarer forskelligt, f.eks. en webserver der serverer forskellige hjemmesider
<snigepige> jarlen, https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12544116/Sk%C3%A6rmbillede.jpg det siger DF
<Ubuntubruger5> Dvs så kun en webserver kan kører på port 80
<ahf> Ubuntubruger5: men en webserver kan hoste flere virtuelle hosts.
<Ubuntubruger5> Så når folk kontakter mit domæne.dk kan de se indholdet hvis det er en anden server bliver de så nød til at se det på ditdomæne.dk:88 port 88 eks <
<ahf> det er forkert
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja ahf det ved jeg
<ahf> en webserver kan ogsaa lytte paa flere porte
<ahf> f.eks. port 80 til http og 443 til https
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg troede man kunne have flere webservere, som kunne kører på port 80
<Ubuntubruger5> så når folk kontakt mitdomæne.dk kunne de se indholdet af en af serverne
<Ubuntubruger5> hvor domænet var opsat, er jeg hele ude i skoven?
<Ubuntubruger5> Problemet er bare jeg her flere servere nemlig.l
<jarlen> du kan ikke tage 1 ip og forwarde samme port til forskellige services på forskellige maskiner
<Ubuntubruger5> det er umuligt?
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvad kan jeg gøre som alternativ?
<Ubuntubruger5> ekstra ip?
<jarlen> subdomæner
<Ubuntubruger5> Så kan jeg have 2 server kørende på hver deres ip på port 80
<jarlen> eller, nej, glem det
<jarlen> snigepige: der er ingen /home (højre kolonne)
<jarlen> snigepige: så hedder den backup og ren install
<Ubuntubruger5> Dvs  i virkeligheden så er port 80 der hvor man kontakter hovedomænet..
<snigepige> goddammit! Nå, det skal nok blive spas - har lige opdaget at jeg ikke har plads på den eksterne til det... det bliver en god og psykopatisk lang aften
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger5: groft sagt er IP'en adressen, og porten fortæller hvem på adressen du skal snakke med
<snigepige> jarlen, men tak for hjælpen
<jarlen> snigepige: held og lykke :-)
<jarlen> nå, sove
<jarlen> hav det godt
<Ubuntubruger5> Jarlen det eneste jeg søger er at man kan kontakte mine domæner direkte ligesom normale hjemmesider.
<snigepige> taks
<Ubuntubruger5> Men så skal jeg have det på 1 server ikke sandt ,hvis de eks skal ind på jarlen.dk og magnus.dk ?
<jarlen> Ubuntubruger5: jo, en server per ip/port sæt
<Ubuntubruger5> jarlen kan ikke være på server 1 og magnus på server 2
<jarlen> ikke på samme ip:port sæt
<Ubuntubruger5> hvad med ekstra ip?
<Ubuntubruger5> Så alle folk de har lignende løsninger har flere IP og 1 server pr ip ?
<jarlen> du har kun ip, som er ip'en på din router
<Ubuntubruger5> Hmm ja ok, men i det rigtige erhvervsliv.  SÃ¥ har alle en offentlige ip adresse til hver server?
<Ubuntubruger5> De kan jo ikke have flere webservere på samme ip adresse som du siger.
<Ubuntubruger5> Da port 80 er optaget af den første webserver
<Ubuntubruger5> Skal lige vide om jeg forstår det rigtigt
<ahf> tingene er ikke enten eller ...
<ahf> du kan sagtens hoste flere domaener paa en IP
<ahf> du kan ogsaa sagtens lave port forwarding fra een global ip til flere ip'er paa et internt, lukket, netvaerk
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja på samme webserver
<Ubuntubruger5> Ikke sandt ahf?
<Ubuntubruger5> Det er jo bare Vhost på samme server, men hvis du har flere servere på samme ip. Det kan du jo ikke?
<ahf> paa samme server. det her er ikke specifikt for webservere. hvis protokollen og det software der "udbyder" servicen har support for virtuelle hosts kan den det
<ahf> hvorfor vil du have flere servere paa samme IP'er? hvad er det du proever at loese?
<Ubuntubruger5> Ville gerne have 2 server kørende en til hygge og en anden til seriøse formål.
<Ubuntubruger5> Så hygge serveren har sin egne domæner og den anden har sin egne domæner.
<ahf> saa laver du to hostnames: hygge.domaene.dk og srsbusiness.domaene.dk
<ahf> og peger dem paa din ENE IP.
<ahf> og saa laver du virtual hosting paa den IP
<ahf> det kraever EN ip og EN webserver
<ahf> og 2 hostnames der peger paa den ene IP
<Ubuntubruger5> arh så det er løsningen
<Ubuntubruger5> lige hvad jeg ledte efter
<ahf> soerg for altid at spoerge om loesningen paa et problem og ikke at snakke om mulige loesninger hvis du er i tvivl :-)
<ahf> det goer det hele lettere
<Ubuntubruger5> Ja det må jeg sige
<Ubuntubruger5> laver jeg de hostnames i host filen?
<ahf> nej. dem laver du i din webserver softwares konfigurationsfil
<Ubuntubruger5> hvor ligger den i ubuntu ?`
<ahf> pas. der maa findes en eller anden guide der beskriver det her, men det er jeg naesten sikker paa at en anden herinde kan hjaelpe med :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> lige noget andet
<Ubuntubruger5> kan man ikke pege sin dns direkte på den port eks 88 ?
<Ubuntubruger5> så får du jo samme løsning
<Ubuntubruger5> Fand denne ahf : http://library.linode.com/web-servers/apache/proxy-configuration/multiple-webservers-proxypass-ubuntu-9.10-karmic
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-07
<smeag0l> MikeDK, sover du ? smeag0l
<MikeDK> nope
<MikeDK> ikke endnu
<smeag0l> har du nogen ide om at jailbreake en iphone 4 s med i os 6.0.1 ?
<MikeDK> ooh nej det har jeg ikke, har slet ikke nogen iPhone o gkommer aldrig til at ha en
<smeag0l> heh
<MikeDK> holder mig til Android
<smeag0l> k
<Ubuntubruger9> hej jeg har læst denne manual http://www.specialhosting.dk/flere-webservere-pa-1-ip-med-mod_proxy/ men hvilken virtual host fil bliver der snakket om "?spørgsmål"
<Ubuntubruger5> Hey folks... snigepige her :OP
<jarlen> Hej Gry
<jarlen> Har du smidt alle dine filer godt og grundigt væk nu?
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål: hvad er det nu man skal lave om på når man ikke kan logge på freenode i x-chat feks? Det er det samme som hvis man skal på tpb vist nok, jeg kan bare ikke huske hvad det hedder
<Ubuntubruger5> jarlen: nej, de ligger her ved siden af mig på den eksterne
<Ubuntubruger5> er det dns'en?
<jarlen> Mht. tpb er det DNS'en
<jarlen> mht. Freenode har jeg aldrig oplevet problemer, så jeg ved ikke om det er det samme
<Ubuntubruger5> ok - den skiftede jeg nemlig på  sidst jeg lavede clean install for at kunne gå på freenode
<jarlen> besynderligt
<Ubuntubruger5> nå, så må jeg se om jeg kan finde en guide til det
<Ubuntubruger5> (haaaader de første 3-4 dage efter en install - mit fb fucker også op...)
<jarlen> tryk på netværksikonet -> edit connections -> find dit netværk -> edit -> IPv4 Settings -> lav 'Automatic (DHCP)' om til 'addresses only' -> skriv IP til dine alternative DNS'er i feltet
<Ubuntubruger5> hvilket felt? der er flere?
<jarlen> Det der hedder 'DNS servers'
<jarlen> Det bliver 'åbnet' når du vælger 'addresses only' i drop-downen
<Ubuntubruger5> oh - ok
<Ubuntubruger5> prøver lige
<Ubuntubruger5> jarlen: så skal jeg genstarte hele svineriet nu, ikke?
<jarlen> Jeg tror bare du kan reconnecte
<jarlen> Hej Gry
<snigepige> Tadaaah - på fra xchat nu
<snigepige> wierd
<snigepige> tak for hjælpen jarlen
<jarlen> Det var så lidt
<jarlen> Det var en godt diskret måde at få adgang til tpb igen :P
<snigepige> Har ikke brugt tpb i lang tid du, den er god nok den forklaring jeg gav - x-chat acter up på min almindelige dns - gjorde den også sidst jeg skiftede udgave
<snigepige> mener det var lars der hjalp sidste gang
<snigepige> og eftersom jeg skal have hjælp til en del sandsynligvis nu på ny udgave er det trælsern ikk at kunne komme på
<jarlen> udgiv et blogindlæg, så kan du finde det ;)
<snigepige> finde hvad? *fatter hat*
<jarlen> løsningen
<snigepige> hvis jeg blogger? why? (ja jeg er lidt langsom i tiden - har lige taget sidste trin ud af pillehelvede så er ca 60 pct effektiv og hurtig af normalen - max)
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej, lige et kort ?spørgsmål http://www.specialhosting.dk/flere-webservere-pa-1-ip-med-mod_proxy/ læste lige denne guide hvilken Virtual host fil menes der?
<jarlen> filerne i /etc/apache/sites-available
<Ubuntubruger2> Ser ud til den hedder httpd.conf i ubuntu passer det?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-08
<Ubuntubruger7> hej.. jeg er ved at prøve ubuntu for første gang for at se om det er noget for mig. har installeret ved siden af windows. virker tilsyneladende fint. men kan ikke få trådløs til at virke .. acer travelmate 2410
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål den skriver noget med hardware switch off.
<jarlen> har du en knap på siden af maskinen hvor du har slået netværkskortet fra?
<Ubuntubruger7> ja men den virker ikke
<Ubuntubruger7> der var en gang et problem i windows hvor der blev inst. en anden driver .... siden da lyser knappen kun når den er aktiveret, men man kan ikke tænde / slukke for wan på den
<jarlen> wan eller wireless?
<jarlen> Hvis der står wan er det nok den forkerte knap du har fat i
<Ubuntubruger7> trådløs ... hedder det ikke wan ? er ikke specialist her ... hmm
<jarlen> nej, det hedder trådløst, wireless, wifi eller lignende
<Ubuntubruger7> det er en knap med symbol for en parabol lignende ting, den kunne man før tænde og slukke det trådløse net med. så var der lys i når det var tændt og den blinkede når den sendte data. gør den stadig i windows, men kan ikke længere slukke og tænde for netwærk på den
<Ubuntubruger7> den lyser ikke i ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger7> kan det være en forkert driver i windows der driller i ubuntu ?
<jarlen> Har du installeret side-om-side, eller kører du ubuntu 'inde' i Windows?
<Ubuntubruger7> side om side
<jarlen> Windowsdriveren har ingen indflydelse hvis Windows ikke er startet
<Ubuntubruger7> ok var også det jeg selv troede på .... men var ikke sikker
<Ubuntubruger7> net virker fint med ledning, det hele sidder dog på loftet og netkabel når kun ned midt på vægen ... så det giver ømme arme at være på nettet ... hihi
<jarlen> Nå, en hurtig googlesøgning siger at andre på det danske forum har haft dit problem
<jarlen> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=61024
<jarlen> Det skulle være rimelig ligetil at fixe
<jarlen> hvis du kan nå det inden du bliver træt i armene, ihvertfald ;)
<Ubuntubruger7> mange tak .. prøver det lige ....
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-09
<Ubuntubruger5> Hej jeg har installeret phpmyadmin den kommer med nogle standard brugere, noget jeg kan slette spørgsmål?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-11-10
<jimmy_> Dawz
<Ubuntubruger9> hej, kan jeg slå den standard root konto på sftp?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-04
<zee_> er her nogen?
<Ubuntubruger5> god aften har et par spørgsmål vedr installering på en xbmcubunto maskine
<cgt> Ubuntubruger5: SÃ¥fremt du kan tale engelsk vil jeg anbefale #ubuntu frem for denne kanal.
<Ubuntubruger5> oki hvad bruges den danske kanal til ?
<cgt> Det samme, den er bare mindre aktiv
<Ubuntubruger5> og hvordan kommer jeg ind på den kanal
<cgt> Skriv følgende: /join #ubuntu
<Ubuntubruger5> takker
<cgt> der er mange flere brugere der
<cgt> det var så lidt
<nickoe> hehe
<cgt> nickoe: ?
<nickoe> Din måde at sende ham videre på
<nickoe> men Ubuntubruger5 har du tastatur til maskinen?
<nickoe> og hvad vil du installere?
<Ubuntubruger5> hej
<Ubuntubruger5> ja jeg har et tastatur
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg vil installere ethtool
<Ubuntubruger5> så jeg kan få wol til at virke
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg har fundet denne guide http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=How-to:Set_up_Wake-On-Lan_(Ubuntu)#Install_ethtool
<nickoe> Nu husker jeg ikke helt hvordan xmbc fungerer, men kan du ikke bare ctrl+alt+F1  eller ligende, bare nogle af F<nummer_her> tasterne?
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger5: ja, da må du have en terminal frem på en måde
<Ubuntubruger5> men er helt newbie indenfor ubunto så naer intet om hvad der menes under installeringsvejldeningn
<nickoe> så prøve det jeg lige sagde og sig mig om der kommer noget terminal noget frem
<Ubuntubruger5> kan man ikke installere via sin terminal fra min macbook
<nickoe> ahh, jo du kan vel bare ssh in på din xmbc boks
<nickoe> ssh brugernavn@ip_her
<nickoe> f.eks.  morten@192.168.1.100
<Ubuntubruger5> skal jeg bare åbne min terminal på min macbook og skrive ssh xbmc@lokalip
<cgt> nickoe: Jeg forsøgte blot at være hjælpsom. Jeg anså det som værende mest hjælpsomt at henvise ham til en mere aktiv kanal.
<Ubuntubruger5> det er også fint cgt :)
<Ubuntubruger5> men dansk er nu nemmere
<nickoe> cgt: jovist, med mindre du kendte svaret :)
<cgt> nickoe: Det gør jeg sjældent.
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger5: ja, terminal på din mac
<nickoe> bare søg efter terminal i finder
<cgt> Ubuntubruger5: Men engelsk er naturligvis nemmere end intet :)
<Ubuntubruger5> oki det prøver jeg, men skal jeg ikke have en ftpserver eller noget for at uploade programmet til min xbmcmaskine
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger5: funker det?
<Ubuntubruger5> helt sikkert cgt :)
<nickoe> nej
<nickoe> bare ssh ind på xmbc maskinen som den bruger der har mulighed for superbruger rettigheder
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg vender lige tilbage om 10 min skal lige have sønnike i seng så jeg kan få gang i min xbmcmaskine :D
<cgt> nickoe: »superbrugerrettigheder« skal skrives uden mellemrum
<nickoe> cgt: jovist
<cgt> og det hedder »xmbc-maskinen«
<nickoe> Det er lang tid siden jeg har haft dvorak
<cgt> https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Særskrivning
<nickoe> cgt: jaja
<cgt> :)
<nickoe> Men nu er jeg lige i norge, der er ingen regler
<nickoe> De skriver som det lyster dem
<cgt> Jo, særskrivninger er også fejl på norsk
<cgt> Danskerne skriver også »som det lyster dem«
<cgt> desuagtet dets ukorrekthed
<nickoe> Men til gængæld hedder en server en tjener.
<nickoe> Jo, men de mener nok ikke det er korrekt de de skriver, i norge aksepterer de alle stavemåder som lyder lidt hen af den rigtige talemåde afhængig af hvilken dialekt de nu snakker.
 * nickoe har observeret dem have lange diskusjoner om hvordan de vil stave til pizza.
<cgt> hippier!
<cgt> I den forbindelse vil jeg minde om, at det hedder »pizz_e_ria«, ikke »pizz_a_ria«
<nickoe> hehe ja, men ordnet skriver "uofficiel, men almindelig form: pizzaria"
<nickoe> dog stadig uofficiel
<cgt> »Uofficiel« er her ensbetydende med »forkert«
<nickoe> Ja det er korrekt Chris
<nickoe> jeg vidste ikke der var noget der hed; pizzikere
<cgt> det vidste jeg heller ikke
<cgt> er der det
<cgt> ?
<nickoe> fra italiensk pizzicare 'knipse'
<cgt> aha
<nickoe> ordnet.dk er en fin side
<cgt> Ja
<nickoe> Den skal de have ros for
<Ubuntubruger5> oki så er jeg tilbage
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger5: status fra din side?
<Ubuntubruger5> har fået terminal op at køre men xbmc beder mig om et password som jeg ikke kender
<nickoe> mmm
<Ubuntubruger5> ja det eneste password jeg har sat til xbmc er xbmc og det virker ikke
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger5: jeg går ud fra det er det samme som du bruger til sftp (det lyder til du har brugt det før)
<nickoe> måske brugernavnet er forkert
<nickoe> som sagt er jeg ikke helt kendt med xbmcubuntu's opsætning
<Ubuntubruger5> ja kan lige prøve med store bogstaver
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger5: men du kan sftp til den?
<Ubuntubruger5> ja
<nickoe> prøv med brugerne xbmc og blankt kodeord
<nickoe> *brugeren
<Ubuntubruger5> det er faktisk det jeg har forsøgt
<nickoe> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> har altid brugt brugernavn xbmc og sat pass til xbmc
<nickoe> ok
<nickoe> Så må du vist hellere bruge tastaturet på xbmc maskinen og få terminalen frem derpå
<nickoe> ved ctrl+alt+F3 eller sådan noget
<Ubuntubruger5> det vil jeg gøre
<Ubuntubruger5> vender lige tilbage senere fik sgu lige gæster
<nickoe> Det er sådan her det beskriver det med SSH på deres wiki, http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=SSH. Og det er jo også det du har forsøgt. Jeg ville tro at xbmc var tilladt til det som standard. Men hvem ved.
 * nickoe er måske væk hvis det tager lang tid
<Ubuntubruger5> helt fint ellers kigger jeg ind i morgen
<nickoe> men det er bare at spørge, jeg er på kanalen hele tiden, dog nok ikke fysisk
<Ubuntubruger5> tusind tak
<nickoe> Ubuntubruger5: Men en opsummering lyder; du burde bare kunne ssh in med 'ssh xbmc@ip' og så burde du være inde. Det jeg vil have dig til på selve maskine er at verificere at du kan logge på med xbmc og kodeordet dertil. Hvis du kommer så langt, kan du sådan set installere ethtool derfra. (Men undrer mig dog over den problematiske ssh adgang.)
<Ubuntubruger4> halløj
<Ubuntubruger4> noge tilstede
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-05
<nickoe> ubuntulog_: ja
<nickoe> mm
<nickoe> forkert bandit
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-07
<danielsp> .
<nickoe> danielsp: .
<olegb> ..
<nickoe> .... . .---
<olegb> selv hej :-)
<Martinjo84> :)
#ubuntu-dk 2013-11-10
<Ubuntubruger8> Hej. Jeg har forsøgt at installere Ubuntu 12.4 32 bit på en gammel IBM thinkpad T22. Den er formatteret helt i bund og sat til at boote op på cd drevet. Det virker fint hvis jeg putter en Win cd i, men ikke med Ubuntu cd.Hvad gør jeg forkert? Jeg har down loaded Ubuntu 12.4 ISO fil og brændt den på en DVD som image med Free CD DVD burner.
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej. Jeg har forsøgt at installere Ubuntu 12.4 32 bit på en gammel IBM thinkpad T22. Den er formatteret helt i bund og sat til at boote op på cd drevet. Det virker fint hvis jeg putter en Win cd i, men ikke med Ubuntu cd.Hvad gør jeg forkert? Jeg har down loaded Ubuntu 12.4 ISO fil og brændt den på en DVD som image med Free CD DVD burner. Den der er anbefalet i Ludvigs hjørne.
<nickoe> ...
<nickoe> så forsvandt han igen
<nickoe> så kom du igen
<nickoe> Er du sikker på at den kan læse DVD?
<Ubuntubruger2> ja der står DVD på drevet, så det går jeg ud fra
<nickoe> ok
<nickoe> Jeg har ikke noget godt forsalg til hvorfor det ikke virker, end at den ikke er brændt ordentlig. Kan den booten i en anden maskine?
<nickoe> DVD'en
<Ubuntubruger2> Er det muligt at købe en Ubuntu installations CD der bare virker?
<nickoe> Fik du installeret det der på din xbmc boks?
<nickoe> ja
<nickoe> men det det vil jo tage tid for sådan en at komme med posten
<nickoe> alternativt kan du jo prøve at lave det på en usb stick
<Ubuntubruger2> Det vil ikke være noget problem, da jeg bare ønsker at prøve hvad Ubuntu er.
<Ubuntubruger2> Det med USB har jeg prøvet, men det fatte den gamle PC ikke
<nickoe> mm, ok, men hvis du da bare vil prøve det, kan du vel bare gøre det på din mac, alternativt i virtual box
<Ubuntubruger2> ja, det kan der være noget om. Tak for hjælpen. God søndag
<nickoe> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<nickoe> hvis du virkelig vil have en officiel dvd
<Ubuntubruger2> Tak. det prøver jeg. hej
<nickoe> Ikke fordi jeg vil anbefale at købe en cd. Det skulle jo gerne fungere med en selvbrændt cd
 * SLayeRDK hilser
<SLayeRDK> ?spørgsmål hvordan kloner jeg en HD til en større HD ?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-11-04
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål jeg har brug for en supporter der har dybere kendskab til ubuntu mailserver lavet på ubuntu 9 server kan I henvise til en der vil hjælpe mod betaling - der er tale om en produktionsserver!
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-02
<Ubuntubruger2> hvorfor kan jeg ikke få pcen til at boote fra dvden
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-03
<Simooon> nogen her?
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-04
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål. nogen der har erfaring med broadcom netkort? jeg kan ikke få det til at virke.
#ubuntu-dk 2015-11-07
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål jeg har lige installeret NEMubuntu jeg kan kun logge på gæstekonto. hvad har jeg gjort forkert
<Ubuntubruger7> Spørgsmål. Jeg kan ikke installere Ubuntu 14.04 på min nyindkøbte NUC 5I5RYH
<Ubuntubruger7> Grafikken kører ikke ved installation. Man ser kun streger og tilfældige knapper på skærmen, og kommer ikke videre. Deer står ellers ad Ubuntu er understøttet som OS på Intels hjemmeside. Er der nogen der kender problemet ?
#ubuntu-dk 2016-11-07
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål hvor finder jeg en udgave der kan køre I486
#ubuntu-dk 2017-11-06
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej med jer
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg er helt nyt på ubuntu verden
<Ubuntubruger4> efter 25 års gift med microsoft, blev jeg så træt af det, der for sagt godbye micro :)
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har en Huawei tab, vil jeg meget gerne installer ubuntu på, hvordan kan man det, evt. en links
<FrostEyes_P1> Som en tablet? ved du om den er ARM basseret?
<Ubuntubruger4> Hej Frost,
<Ubuntubruger4> hvor man kan se det
<Ubuntubruger4> Model nr er : huawei qist1-701w
<Ubuntubruger4> ohh, du mener det er ram, jo det har 1 Gb ram og 8 GB hardisk, Cpu: 1,2 Ghz
<Ubuntubruger4> uden simkort
<FrostEyes_P1> back
<FrostEyes_P1> Ubuntubruger4: det var mere cpu typen..
<FrostEyes_P1> Hvis det passer med det model - så ser det ud til at være en Spreadtrum chip..
<FrostEyes_P1> https://www.google.dk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&ved=0ahUKEwiXgNWL1qnXAhUHoaQKHcvKCcIQFghDMAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdownload-c.huawei.com%2Fdownload%2FdownloadCenter%3FdownloadId%3D48446%26version%3D112480%26siteCode%3Dtw&usg=AOvVaw0XUazhw30vVDlS3Lc6iAsJ
<FrostEyes_P1> Køre den ikke allerede android?
<FrostEyes_P1> Hvis du ikke har erfaringer med Linux i forvejen, vil jeg nok meget anbefale dig at starte med en intel basseret maskine.
<FrostEyes_P1> E.g. en standard laptop / PC
<Ubuntubruger4> pt er android på,
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg  har installet ubuntu på andre computer, har bruger viden om det
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har rimlig viden om ubuntu, når det kommer til at skrive kode , ved jeg ikke så meget om det
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg vil væk fra alt det lugter windows
<Ubuntubruger4> cpu er: Quad core 1,2 GH
<Ubuntubruger4> Ghz
<FrostEyes_P1> android er linux....
<FrostEyes_P1> Ja men en ARM a7
<FrostEyes_P1> så det er et andet instruktionssæt end en normal PC
<FrostEyes_P1> så du har f.eks. ikke en bios.. Men en form for chip specifik boot + uboot før kernen..
<Ubuntubruger4> interessant
<FrostEyes_P1> Så hvis du har lyst til at lege med Linux på ARM.. så start med en raspberry pi
<FrostEyes_P1> Og ikke en tab
<FrostEyes_P1> Med en chip som du nok ikke kan få info omkring
<FrostEyes_P1> Sat lidt i perspektiv.. Hvis du sammenligner det at installere ubuntu på en normal pc som en gå tur op af himmelbjeret her i dk. Så er det at installere en "custom" ubuntu (for den normale vil ikke virke) på en huwai tab som en ekspedition til sydpolen og bestige det højeste bjerg der....
<FrostEyes_P1> (Du installere jo heller ikke bare windows på den)
<Ubuntubruger4> raspberry pi hardware hvor er chippet er crypteret, er man annanym ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> er det det eller hvad,  det er første gang har hørt om det
<Ubuntubruger4> goggle lidt kom en dansk hjemme side frem,
<Ubuntubruger4> det må jeg bruger lidt tid på det
<Ubuntubruger4> når du siger linux på ram, jeg set nogen buter linux fra en cd, er det samme?
<FrostEyes_P1> Jeg skrev ARM..
<FrostEyes_P1> ikke ram
<FrostEyes_P1> ARM er en arkitektur
<FrostEyes_P1> https://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_(processorarkitektur)
<FrostEyes_P1> Se den engelske for bedre info
<FrostEyes_P1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86
<FrostEyes_P1> https://www.androidauthority.com/arm-vs-x86-key-differences-explained-568718/
<Ubuntubruger4> tak frost,  jeg blev lidt klover i linux verden;)
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har helt noget anden spørsmål, du ved bedre end mig at server til mining af crypty corrency bruger masse strøm og varme,
<Ubuntubruger4> en americanske opfinder  sammen med USI TECH vil gerne alt server kører fra AC magnet motor til strøm forbruget
<Ubuntubruger4> og varmen som kommer fra servern laves og så til strøm
<Ubuntubruger4> det vil sige 0 strøm forbrug
<Ubuntubruger4> om du ved noget om det, eller det er bare en americanske snak ;)
<Ubuntubruger4> Grunden til spøger dig, har fornemelse at du har en del viden om hardware
<Ubuntubruger4> Frost tak for infoen
<FrostEyes_P1> Ubuntubruger4: evighedsmaskinen findes ikke..
<FrostEyes_P1> I teorien kan man omdanne varme til strøm.. Se RTG for satalitter..
<FrostEyes_P1> og Mars rover..
<FrostEyes_P1> Men virkningsgraden er ikke ret høj..
<Ubuntubruger4> det rigtigt, intet er evit, det holder op til ca 8 år
#ubuntu-dk 2017-11-09
<Ubuntubruger9> hello
<Ubuntubruger9> er der nogen her der taler dansk?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-11-07
<Ubuntubruger7> ?spørgsmål: Jeg prøver at joine forum, men uden at få en aktiveringsmail, ved nogen hvorfor?
<Ubuntubruger7> Konkret vil jeg gerne have en printer til at køre, men er blank på Linux. Umiddelbart så det ud til at køre, men ingen prints :-P
<Ubuntubruger7> Det lykkedes vist at komme på det internationale forum, Tak for i aften og godnat :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2018-11-09
<Etle> God aften :)
#ubuntu-dk 2019-11-07
<Ubuntubruger26> Hejsa, jeg får denne fejl: Kunne ikke åbne en session til den virtuelle maskine ubunto-alta.
